# Dimensions school pictures.



## Emma (Feb 25, 2007)

lol I just found a pic of me from my first year at school and wanted to share. Does anyone else feel like sharing too? Could be funny.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 25, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> lol I just found a pic of me from my first year at school and wanted to share. Does anyone else feel like sharing too? Could be funny.



cutie litte girl  

thanks for sharing CurvyEm


----------



## Emma (Feb 25, 2007)

Ta 

Awww no one wants to play lol


----------



## Tooz (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, it's kind of hard to bust out with a school picture. For me, anyway. I have no scanner, and I don't know where the pictures are. Maybe I'll look later, though.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 25, 2007)

What the hell!




[/IMG]


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 25, 2007)

OK, I'll play. Here is my senior pic from 1970.


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's one of me...I think this was about 4th grade


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 25, 2007)

This is me around 4 or 5 





My senior picture (sorry about the flash - Its a picture of a picture that I had taken to show a friend my senior picture)


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 25, 2007)

SO, Misty's _adorable_ baby photo inspired me to make a thread devoted to all of us dimmers as kids. 

I will start!
Here's a photo of my dad and I... check out my rockin bowl cut!






and here's a picture of me holding my then new brother, and... I'm still rockin the bowlcut.  





Okay, your turn!!


----------



## GPL (Feb 25, 2007)

A shame I dont have a scanner, but I can enjoy Kerry's pics 

GPL.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Our scanner isn't working too well, but I hope this photo is clear enough. It's me, 4th grade (I think). 

View attachment Ella 4th grade.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Feb 25, 2007)

baby soup. dork in its early stages.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy carp! Baby Soup is almost as cute as grown up Soup! That is one rockin strawberry bikini!

No scanner here either or I'd show baby Krissy. Although, I can pimp out my girl.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 25, 2007)

1: Me in '86, with Kato.
2: Me in '88, lookin' like Beck so say my friends.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 25, 2007)

Always nice to see the baby pic threads pop up again.. It's one of my favorites. Every one of you is adorable so far. 

Me.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 25, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


>



I didn't know Wayne Z. had a gig as Santa!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2007)

Age 4 - I vividly remember the photographer holding a small ball on his head and asking me to blow it off- that's why the big laughing smile on my face 




age 8


----------



## love dubh (Feb 25, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> SO, Misty's _adorable_ baby photo inspired me to make a thread devoted to all of us dimmers as kids.
> 
> I will start!
> Here's a photo of my dad and I... check out my rockin bowl cut!
> ...




I HAD ONE OF THOSE RED COMPUTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What was it called? A Talking Whizkid??


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 25, 2007)

OH MAN, it was called something like that. I loved that thing.. it had everything... games, math, spelling, ratios, all kinds of crazy crap! *sigh* I wish I knew where it was!!

EDIT: I just remembered, my favorite part was when it said "WHOOOSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh Goodbye!"


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 25, 2007)

I figured I'd post the picture Kerry's talking about on the main board..along with another cute baby photo. Note the double chin in both..lol


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> baby soup. dork in its early stages.



I pretty much adore these photos, but by far the strawberry bikini is soooooooo cute!


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 25, 2007)

Just adding the other end of strawberriness...
Footed PJs.





I'll try and dig out some others, where I look slightly less bewildered (a true challenge...)


----------



## supersoup (Feb 25, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> I pretty much adore these photos, but by far the strawberry bikini is soooooooo cute!



haha, thanks!! my mom had this blown up enormous and over the couch for several years, and i was mortified back then! who knows, maybe i shall make a big girl version, haha


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 25, 2007)

4th Grade school pic (I think it was 4th grade anyway, LOL)


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> haha, thanks!! my mom had this blown up enormous and over the couch for several years, and i was mortified back then! who knows, maybe i shall make a big girl version, haha



umm, you totally should make a big girl version!
I'd so buy it!


----------



## Emma (Feb 26, 2007)

I kinda already did this yesterday  

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19144


----------



## mango (Feb 26, 2007)

*Puttin' On The Ritz!!






(Taken at a New Years Eve sometime in the early '80's)

 *


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 26, 2007)

Mango, that is a d o r a b l e ! I love it.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 26, 2007)

Me in kindergarten:





Me in 9th grade, when a mullet was in fashion (or so I thought):


----------



## scarcity (Feb 27, 2007)

"Now, there's a photo-shoot today so remember to comb your hair", my mom said. We can all see what happened  I'm about 7 or 8 years old. 

View attachment IMG_0001.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 27, 2007)

I went through my photo album last night looking for other pictures, and came across these: 

First grade
View attachment 15810

Fourth grade
View attachment 15811

Sophmore
View attachment 15812

First year of college
View attachment 15813


----------



## GPL (Feb 27, 2007)

supersoup said:


> baby soup. dork in its early stages.



Soup, you are one of the cutest girls ever!!:wubu: 
Thank you for showing these great pics of little Soup!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Feb 27, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Holy carp! Baby Soup is almost as cute as grown up Soup! That is one rockin strawberry bikini!
> 
> No scanner here either or I'd show baby Krissy. Although, I can pimp out my girl.



I didnt know you have a daughter.
She is a real cutie, and if she has your genes, she will become a superhottie:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Feb 27, 2007)

MisticalMisty;[COLOR="Purple" said:


> I figured I'd post the picture Kerry's talking about on the main board..along with another cute baby photo. Note the double chin in both..lol
> 
> [/COLOR]



Misty, I knew you were cute as a baby, maybe intuition or something lol
You are a cutie as always!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Feb 27, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> lol I just found a pic of me from my first year at school and wanted to share. Does anyone else feel like sharing too? Could be funny.



You look like my sister when she was young lol
Thank you for starting this thread and showing your pic, Emma.

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 27, 2007)

omg you guys are all so cute........funny how you have all aged to beauties now.
here is one of me as a newbie


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 27, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> Here's one of me...I think this was about 4th grade





BBWModel said:


> 4th Grade school pic (I think it was 4th grade anyway, LOL)



Do you find it absolutely necessary to bless us with two of the same picture, or were you just feeling a little deja-vu when you posted the second one? 'Cuz, not like I'm complaining or anything, but ...
 

.. I have nothing to add to the thread.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 27, 2007)

supersoup said:


> baby soup. dork in its early stages.



You are not a dork - you're soooo cute! Love those baby pics and I agree the strawberry bikini is adorable!

 Punkin


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 28, 2007)

age 4

:wubu:


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 28, 2007)

View attachment babymegan.jpg


Me with my uncle, and then in the pool rockin' the bikini...


----------



## Jes (Feb 28, 2007)

no scanned school pix, but i'll throw up this ole chestnut:

jes, age 6. 

View attachment jericaspotsmall.jpg


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 28, 2007)

Jes said:


> no scanned school pix, but i'll throw up this ole chestnut:
> 
> jes, age 6.



Ohhhh you are so damn cute....this is why I want a girl with blonde hair and blue eyes.....cute cute cute.


----------



## Emma (Feb 28, 2007)

Me in my funky clothes on holiday 






Me in my summer school uniform. (Yeah we had different uniforms for summer and winter)


----------



## Emma (Feb 28, 2007)

Me and my friend 'dressed up' as school girls for a night out. I was about 14/15 and we were going clubbing for her birthday. We didn't use our school skirts though coz we thought that might be too much and we wouldn't get in. (You have to be over 18 to go in a club here)


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 28, 2007)

Em, I scrolled down looking at each of the pictures, and the blacked-out face of your friend FREAKED me out. lol I audibly said "Oh what the..." before I figured it out.  Hooray for me! Hooray for mornings!


----------



## Emma (Feb 28, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Em, I scrolled down looking at each of the pictures, and the blacked-out face of your friend FREAKED me out. lol I audibly said "Oh what the..." before I figured it out.  Hooray for me! Hooray for mornings!



I didn't think it was fair to post a picture of her online without permission but LOL


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 28, 2007)

soup, that is one H*A*W*T* bikini!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 28, 2007)

I happened to be looking at these two pics a couple of days ago. The one on the right is first grade and the left is second grade  You guys are all such cuties as little kids!  

View attachment scan0001.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 28, 2007)

I love seeing all the kid pics, you all are so cute!

Here I am at 18 months and then my Senior pic


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 28, 2007)

Cute thread idea!

Those pics are stashed away but I still have them...gimmie a couple days and I'll share a few.


Dennis


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 5, 2007)

As I mentioned in a similar thread, the shirt I am wearing below (at 5 years old) was created by evil demons intent on destroying all that was good and wholesome about 70s fashion (no, wait...).

To wit, here is "Johnny Wadd Does Kindergarten": 

View attachment 10_resize.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 5, 2007)

The only school type pic I have currently available is from a good friend's graduation party...

So here it is...what the heck is on my head?


----------



## Risible (Mar 5, 2007)

A yearbook photo from high school... 

View attachment high school.JPG


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 5, 2007)

Baby Goddess


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 5, 2007)

Risible said:


> A yearbook photo from high school...



oh! Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 5, 2007)

well, I don't have any OLD pics scanned, but here are some High school pics

11th grade





Senior Pic





Grad


----------



## babyjeep21 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ugh.... I know some of you have seen this one before. :doh: 

View attachment aem8gr.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2007)

GoddessNoir said:


> Baby Goddess



Too cute!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2007)

UberAris said:


> well, I don't have any OLD pics scanned, but here are some High school pics
> Senior Pic
> Grad



A born heart breaker.....


----------



## GPL (Mar 6, 2007)

Risible said:


> A yearbook photo from high school...



Beautiful pic, hun!
I love your hair in this one...

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 6, 2007)

GoddessNoir said:


> Baby Goddess
> 
> How cute you have always been...:bow:
> Thank you for sharing, hun!
> ...


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Mar 6, 2007)

I think I've posted this picture in another thread but here it is again.

This was my kindergarten picture, I was about 5. 

View attachment 1973.jpg


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Too cute!



Awww, thanks! :kiss2:


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 6, 2007)

GPL said:


> GoddessNoir said:
> 
> 
> > Baby Goddess
> ...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 6, 2007)

BigCutieCindy said:


> I think I've posted this picture in another thread but here it is again.
> 
> This was my kindergarten picture, I was about 5.



OMG it is so YOU. How cute!!!


----------



## Buffie (Mar 7, 2007)

Awesome thread! 

My scanner blows chunks, so I don't have any school pics... But I made some a while back and I'd like to share!

Keep in mind I am somewhat unbalanced and need a hobby really badly. 

Just for fun...

And yes... I did imagine I was weightless, in the middle of the ocean, surrounded by tiny little seahorses. I also took advantage of the 75% off special. 

View attachment Buffie Dyno Mite.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Mar 7, 2007)

Wait... there's more... 

View attachment FatAndNerdySmall.jpg


----------



## GPL (Mar 7, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Wait... there's more...



Nice pictures of you, Buffie. The shirt looks great on you and your red hair is sexy!:wubu: 
Thank you for showing,

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## HereticFA (Mar 7, 2007)

Here I am at about six or seven years old and about 100 to 120 pounds. (Sorry about the grainy scan. It's an old file and I've misplaced the original pic.)

Check out those rolled up jeans. The only way my parents could get them with a waist big enough to fit me was to buy them for a larger and older kid. I'd outgrown the "husky" range of sizes. 

View attachment about_7yo.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2007)

HereticFA said:


> Here I am at about six or seven years old and about 100 to 120 pounds. (Sorry about the grainy scan. It's an old file and I've misplaced the original pic.)
> 
> Check out those rolled up jeans. The only way my parents could get them with a waist big enough to fit me was to buy them for a larger and older kid. I'd outgrown the "husky" range of sizes.



So cute- so is the puppy  

Btw, you don't look fat to me at all in this pic....


----------



## HereticFA (Mar 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So cute- so is the puppy
> 
> Btw, you don't look fat to me at all in this pic....



In 1963 (about when the pic was taken), kids my age were MUCH thinner than I was. (I was well over the 99th percentile for weight of kids my age according to the doctor.) I would be fairly average weight compared to kids today.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 7, 2007)

HereticFA said:


> Here I am at about six or seven years old and about 100 to 120 pounds. (Sorry about the grainy scan. It's an old file and I've misplaced the original pic.)
> 
> Check out those rolled up jeans. The only way my parents could get them with a waist big enough to fit me was to buy them for a larger and older kid. I'd outgrown the "husky" range of sizes.



Aww you are so cute in that pic  I'm surprised that yo would have outgrown husky sizes cuz you don't look all that big


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 7, 2007)

BigCutieCindy said:


> I think I've posted this picture in another thread but here it is again.
> 
> This was my kindergarten picture, I was about 5.



aww you were too cute! (still are)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't have any school pics til I was 15. The first is when I was 10 months old (I was baldy til I was three, am jealous of Valentines 18 month old hair!), the second is when I was six years old, and third is school pic aged 15. I am too lazy to scan pics, so I just take pics of old photos with my digital camera, hence the white flash on my head


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I don't have any school pics til I was 15. The first is when I was 10 months old (I was baldy til I was three, am jealous of Valentines 18 month old hair!), the second is when I was six years old, and third is school pic aged 15. I am too lazy to scan pics, so I just take pics of old photos with my digital camera, hence the white flash on my head




oooOoOOOOoOOO I love these- very beautiful indeed!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 8, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> oooOoOOOOoOOO I love these- very beautiful indeed!



Aww you're so sweet, thankyou! I cringe every time I look at that school pic, I was half way through growing out an ultra short bob haircut that made me look like some mad monk, I still remember the horror, lol.


----------



## GPL (Mar 8, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I don't have any school pics til I was 15. The first is when I was 10 months old (I was baldy til I was three, am jealous of Valentines 18 month old hair!), the second is when I was six years old, and third is school pic aged 15. I am too lazy to scan pics, so I just take pics of old photos with my digital camera, hence the white flash on my head



Always cute!:wubu: 
You wonder why we all love you, sweetie? 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 8, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I don't have any school pics til I was 15. The first is when I was 10 months old (I was baldy til I was three, am jealous of Valentines 18 month old hair!), the second is when I was six years old, and third is school pic aged 15. I am too lazy to scan pics, so I just take pics of old photos with my digital camera, hence the white flash on my head



Your school uniform is adorable, Ruby! So proper!  Great pics.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 9, 2007)

BigCutieCindy said:


> I think I've posted this picture in another thread but here it is again.
> 
> This was my kindergarten picture, I was about 5.



Cindy, what a cutie patootie! Darling little girl, you. 



HereticFA said:


> Here I am at about six or seven years old and about 100 to 120 pounds. (Sorry about the grainy scan. It's an old file and I've misplaced the original pic.)
> 
> Check out those rolled up jeans. The only way my parents could get them with a waist big enough to fit me was to buy them for a larger and older kid. I'd outgrown the "husky" range of sizes.



Ray, you're such an adorable little boy. I love little boys with chubby cheeks. And your puppy is way cute too. Were you tall too? Maybe that is why you don't look all that big in that pic.



Ruby Ripples said:


> I don't have any school pics til I was 15. The first is when I was 10 months old (I was baldy til I was three, am jealous of Valentines 18 month old hair!), the second is when I was six years old, and third is school pic aged 15. I am too lazy to scan pics, so I just take pics of old photos with my digital camera, hence the white flash on my head



Ruby I love the school uniform! How sweet is that!!!

These kiddie pics are just so fun. I love seeing all these bright shiney little faces!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 9, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I don't have any school pics til I was 15. The first is when I was 10 months old (I was baldy til I was three, am jealous of Valentines 18 month old hair!), the second is when I was six years old, and third is school pic aged 15. I am too lazy to scan pics, so I just take pics of old photos with my digital camera, hence the white flash on my head



Its funny you say that Ruby, I recently asked my mother "are you sure I'm only 18 months in that pic" and she said "yah you were always a hairy child" LOL I prefer bald babies...and you were quite the cute baldie


----------



## furious styles (Mar 9, 2007)

every year i grew a little more psychotic, as illustrated here


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 9, 2007)

I love kid photos!

In the first one I was probably about 5, then 6th grade, then my senior portrait












I HATED my haircut for my senior portrait, but I had just grown my natural hair out for that picture and insisted on chopping off all the dyed hair from the ends, so I would up looking like a realtor :-(


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 9, 2007)

^^Very beautiful Ava


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 9, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^Very beautiful Ava



Thanks! I feel lucky that I was a cute little kid... my sister didn't do so well


----------



## GPL (Mar 9, 2007)

Ava, you are a princess!! Extremely beautiful:wubu: 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 9, 2007)

GPL said:


> Ava, you are a princess!! Extremely beautiful:wubu:
> 
> Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
> GPL.



GPL, you flatter :bow:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 9, 2007)

Hope this works!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 9, 2007)

Yay! It worked! I seldom know what the hell I'm doing with this stuff, so I'm always happy when something DOES work.

Anyway, the above pic is me at age 4, maybe 5.

I have very hazy memories of this little suit but I used to wear it during Easter.


I'll try to find a few more pics of me from school and I'm going to a comicbook convention next month so I'll try to get a current pic of me taken then.


Dennis...stunned at what a cute little rascal he used to be.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 9, 2007)

Dennis...so adorable!!!


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 9, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Hope this works!



you were SO CUTE!!


----------



## B-Enhanced (Mar 9, 2007)

circa 1968. 8th grade wearing a fashion statement that lasted about 6 minutes that year. It was over before the pic was taken. 

View attachment 1968.jpg


----------



## cactopus (Mar 9, 2007)

GPL said:


> Soup, you are one of the cutest girls ever!!:wubu:
> Thank you for showing these great pics of little Soup!
> 
> Tight hugs,
> GPL.



Indeed. I prefer the first picture. The eyes are do deep and expressive. Everyone looks so innocent and harmless in here.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 9, 2007)

B-Enhanced said:


> circa 1968. 8th grade wearing a fashion statement that lasted about 6 minutes that year. It was over before the pic was taken.



OMG! Brian! a Nehru jacket!!!! 

What a cute pic!


----------



## cactopus (Mar 9, 2007)

RedHotAva said:


> I HATED my haircut for my senior portrait, but I had just grown my natural hair out for that picture and insisted on chopping off all the dyed hair from the ends, so I would up looking like a realtor :-(



I'd buy a house from you.

Bubble bubble...*gasp*...

If I lived long enough :happy:


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 9, 2007)

cactopus said:


> I'd buy a house from you.
> 
> Bubble bubble...*gasp*...
> 
> If I lived long enough :happy:



Its sad that you would have bought a house from me when I was 17... such bad hair


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 11, 2007)

RedHotAva said:


> you were SO CUTE!!




Awwww...thank you, girls! 

I wonder what happened? 


Although a dear friend of mine, who happens to be an attractive young woman, called me sexy last year out of the blue. So, maybe I still got it but it's just buried under 30+ years. 


I'll share some more kid pics soon.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 11, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> every year i grew a little more psychotic, as illustrated here



Dude, if this was the Greece high school...like out in western Rochester, I know one of your fellow graduates...or perhaps someone who graduated before you


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 12, 2007)

Ava, what lovely pics, and beautiful dimples - Ive always wanted dimples, I think they are heart-melting.

Skye that is TOO cute, you're like a 1960's cute cartoon child!

Zain, I can't believe you managed to keep those cards - and ... I think you look less psychotic in the last one than the second last  

Brian, lol I LOVE this photo, it's so... Thunderbirds! And cute shiny hair too!


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 12, 2007)

Here are my school pics....well kinda. The pic of my first year of teaching and this past year. 

View attachment school7.jpg


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 12, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> Here are my school pics....well kinda. The pic of my first year of teaching and this past year.



Great pics Indy. I love your hair in the past year pic. You're really cute!


----------



## VictoriaLeigh (Mar 12, 2007)

I wanna play too... the block of 4 is me at 6m, me at 7, me at 9, and me at 13. Then you have me at 15 and 16. AAAHHHHHHH  

View attachment bk2.JPG


View attachment bk.jpg


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 13, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> Here are my school pics....well kinda. The pic of my first year of teaching and this past year.



I got my pencil!

There are so many of you, that I would like to reply to. I don't know how to do the multiple quote thing. 

Lovely all. When I get to my mothers, I will look and see. I know she has some "gems".

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

For multiple quotes, you have to hit this




button at each post you want to quote. It changes its colour to



. 
As you have marked every post you like to quote like this, you hit the



button, which opens the edit window. 

The rest won't be any more problem, I think...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 14, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> For multiple quotes, you have to hit this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankyou for that clear explanation, I've been wondering for ages how to do multiple quotes in one post!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

You're welcome... Before we had this nice little button, it was quite elaborate to post multiple quotes... 
Thanx to our Webmaster for this little gift! :bow:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 22, 2012)

I managed to scan these babies in when I visited the homestead this past weekend. They're only phonecam scans but I don't have any other picture prints of these anymore.

First one is me doing my best "Carl Sagan - Porn Star" imitation, with the brick red turtleneck, corduroy pants and flop mop of hair, I'm almost sickeningly sweet if 1974 didn't kill my style. Ironically, the man who owned the photo studio that made this portrait was friends with a local restauranteur, who had it up in his place for several years. Ah, those wonderful celebrity years.

Second one is me, circa 1987 for senior pictures. I like to think of this one as the Cosby Sweater Moment, since I was big into sweaters at the time and this one, well, sorta speaks for itself. This is also probably the last time my hair looked full and luxurious before my X-chromosome and maternal germ line took a shit on my hair follicles. 

View attachment mec_4yo.jpg


View attachment mec_hs1.jpg


----------



## Proner (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's a pic of my childhood posing as always haha 

View attachment Photo_03.jpg


----------



## Deven (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll bite:

My favorite picture. Ever. I was in the 10th grade with my one of the greatest guys I've ever had the pleasure of meeting at his Prom





High School Musical!





My own Prom:





Mickey Mouse!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 23, 2012)

mfdoom (furious styles) said:


> every year i grew a little more psychotic, as illustrated here



holy shit this is throwback

(thank you misty)


----------



## instantkarma (Feb 23, 2012)

Pictures of me when I was younger! I was 1 in the first picture (1988), about 4 in the second one (1991), and 17 or 18 in the last picture. 

View attachment older3.jpg


View attachment older2.jpg


View attachment older1.jpg


----------



## Mishty (Jan 26, 2013)

My third Christmas..... 

View attachment 541846_10200344111270618_1216082265_n.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 26, 2013)

sorry in advance if these are super huge:
Graduation 1994





I'm on the left w/ the cat eye sunglasses 1993





1993






I'm on the right, dark hair pulled up 1992





Earth Day 1991


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jan 27, 2013)

Well why not?

Me at 1 in 1984:






Me (3), my sister (1), and mom in 1986:






Ceiligh 1998 I'm in the center above Santa:






Black Light dance 1999:






Prom 2002, I'm in the white dress with my ex:




4

Anime North 2012 with current boyfriend:


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 28, 2013)

Me in my second year of school (called Grade 2 in SA) with all the headpeoples and a little dude - it was a combined primary / high school

View attachment ODPrinshof.jpg


Me and my best friend from high school - I was on the phone to someone and my mom was yelling at me to just stand there so she could take the pic before the sun went down 

View attachment OD&LB.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Feb 1, 2013)

Thread necromancy!

I'll bite, and share my horribly early 80's graduation photo.

Click to see it.
View attachment 84906


----------



## MattB (Feb 1, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Thread necromancy!
> 
> I'll bite, and share my horribly early 80's graduation photo.
> 
> ...



"I'm puttin' the band back together..."

Awesome!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 1, 2013)

I look a lot different these days, with my gray van Dyke and my buzz cut. I also lost the ridiculous sideburns.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Thread necromancy!
> 
> I'll bite, and share my horribly early 80's graduation photo.
> 
> ...



Oh my Reagan!
You did look a lot like Belushi!

Well, we don't know how he'd look like these days because of his prematurely death, but, man, you were the spitting image of him! 

I wouldn't call it horrible. I remember me in high school, and the last pic there with me in a white shirt, blue tie and as much hair gel on the top of my head that a normal person would use in four score and seven years!

Oh, this thread is so relevant to me right now. My mom turned 50 about two weeks ago, and there were all these old photographs laying around at the table. I saw my (younger) mom standing next to this beautiful curvy lady. I asked her, who's that? Turns out is my "aunt", or in real life, my mom's youngest cousin. Who was at the birthday celebration


----------



## Deven (Feb 6, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> sorry in advance if these are super huge:
> Graduation 1994



Can't rep... but you look like Molly Ringwald here.

I've decided my first post back won't be to Hyde Park, so here it is. My 8th grade trip to Gettysburg/Hershey Park:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 10, 2013)

T-ball, I was between 6 and 7 I think?









And I think this between 2nd and 4th grade school picture:


----------



## Dromond (Feb 10, 2013)

Scorsese86 said:


> Oh my Reagan!
> You did look a lot like Belushi!
> 
> Well, we don't know how he'd look like these days because of his prematurely death, but, man, you were the spitting image of him!



I definitely was, to an almost scary degree. I think I've mentioned before that "Belushi" was my high school nickname.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 10, 2013)

Scorsese86 said:


> Oh my Reagan!
> You did look a lot like Belushi!



Confused, I look like Belushi?


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 10, 2013)

Deven said:


> Can't rep... but you look like Molly Ringwald here.



I got that A Lot!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 10, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Confused, I look like Belushi?



He was talking about me. 

Edit: OH! I get the confusion! He was invoking the ghost of President Ronald Reagan!


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 10, 2013)

one from first grade, just before desegregation in alabama 

one when i was 13. wow look at all of that 1970s harvest gold and avocado green, and oh yeah shag carpet 

one when i was 15 :batting: 

View attachment 1961_1085594178886_251_n.jpg


View attachment 1961_1085594218887_515_n.jpg


View attachment 1961_1085594258888_771_n.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 10, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> one when i was 13. wow look at all of that 1970s harvest gold and avocado green, and oh yeah shag carpet



You're gorgeous!


----------



## CPProp (Feb 14, 2013)

One of very few pictures I have of me at about 7 years old.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 15, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> You're gorgeous!



thank you cutie pie, and so are you! and a generous personality to go with  unbeatable


----------

